# Translation Style Resources



## Afterthought (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey all. Could you recommend any good scholarly online resources (or any other resources) about the practices of Bible translation? In particular, the translation practices of those who incline to less literal translations of the Bible? As a project for school (so I don't have time to order books and read them all the way through), I'm considering investigating the practices of those who do less literal translations of the Bible in an attempt to find the fundamental assumption(s) that drive their practice of less literal translation, but I'm not sure of (a) where to look for resources and so (b) whether it's something I am capable of handling right now or not for a mere school project.

Thanks for any resource suggestions!


----------



## elnwood (Oct 30, 2011)

The FAQ of the New Living Translation is a pretty good read of why they favor dynamic equivalence over formal equivalence.
New Living Translation™: Discover The NLT - FAQs

If you intend to write anything scholarly for school, though, you're going to have to buckle down and read some books.

The most important works on the theory of Bible Translation:
Eugene Nida, Towards a Science of Translating
Eugene Nida and Charles Taber, The Theory of Practice and Translation
John Beekman and John Callow, Translating the Word of God
Mildred Larson, Meaning-Based Bible Translation

Nida is one of the fathers of dynamic translation. Mildred Larson's book is the most up-to-date.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 30, 2011)

This little book is a nice introduction that is easily digestible and inexpensive enough to require all class participants to own:

http://www.amazon.com/How-Choose-Translation-Worth-Understanding/dp/0310278767/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_5

The book will also foster lively discussion, too, as some of its comments and recommendations may not resonate with everyone.

AMR


----------



## Afterthought (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks guys! It's too late for me to use this topic for this paper, but perhaps, if I start reading, I can use it for a future one. Thanks, nevertheless!


----------

